# 55g newly planted tank and 10g shrimp tank



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

hi everyone! i came across this forum yesterday randomely and i thought it would be nice to see what other canadian hobbiests are doing, so i joined up. i live in northern ontario and i have yet to meet anyone who is really into the hobby. here are my tanks. the 55 is newly set up. i just got it a couple weeks ago and it was quite a mess. i 'stole' all the plants out of my 50 to make this my new show tank because it's longer. Don't mind the blue gravel. i didn't have the time to switch it out before i set it up, so that will be a project for later on this summer. the background will also be replaced at that time. comments and suggestions are definately more than welcome. lighting is 80watts at 6500k and is fairly low for the tank size but the plants are doing well so far, and had the same lighting on tank they were in before.









left side








right side









and my ten g. it has about 80 or so shrimp in it right now.









this was my 50g before i tore it up. hoping to replant it asap


















and when i first planted it(my first ever attempt at a planted tank)


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

well, everything has been changed around now. my 55 was having trouble. the plants were not doing well in there so they have been moved back to the 50 for the most part.

the 50








today i went on a duckweed removal mission in this tank. that stuff is evil.









this is how the 55 looks now. i'm trying to decide if i should upgrade the lighting or not. 









and my ever changing shrimp tank. this 10g is my smallest tank, but also my fave









enjoy!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice tanks looks like you have been busy lol.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i sure have! i love doing it though. i find it very relaxing. i made a couple more changes to my 50g. i took the driftwood from another tank to make a better focal point and had to move some of the plants around to accomidate.
the water looks kinda cloudy in the pic cause i just finished and i have sand under my gravel.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hey that looks nice there, you should incorporate a school of clown loaches for a while they grow slow too and will have a feast on the 100's of snails lol..


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

lol....i was actually thinking that because i have a 55g with yo-yo's in it.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

haha, thats cool. so what do you have in the aquarium for fish right now?.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i have 10 neon tetras, 6 white clouds and their fry(i sell the fry locally for $1), 5 emerald cories and two kuhli loaches. i'd buy more kuhli's but i haven't found any healthy looking ones and the ones i see usually are a different species. i also have 5 cherry barbs and four harlequin rasboras in qt right now to go in this tank. i will be getting one or two more of those next week.  

if i put a couple clowns in there i'd only leave them for a week or two, then move them to my 55 where i have 5 yo-yo's and a peacock cichlid that i rescued.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

thats a nice group of fish. i have never bred white clouds before how does that work?. also how can you tell male from female? lol i have about 5 but they look the same .


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

they all look the same but the females are a bit fatter sometimes. they breed very easily. i use my qt to breed them in when it's empty. i just do a large water change, take the heater off the tank and throw them in. there are lots of plants in there and they just mate. you will see them flaring out their fins at each other and dancing around usually in the morning time. then i take them out and a couple days later there's fry. sometimes there's only a couple sometimes there's a lot. usually half make it to adulthood. if you leave the adults in the tank they eat the babies. once the fry are about half a cm you can add them to the main tank, depending on what you have in there. i am going to try cherry barb breeding next


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

just a bit of an update

i did a rescape on my ten g. the crypts were taking over so i took most out and put them in the 50g. then i rearanged things so there would be more open areas and i could see the shrimp more often. all the plants are in there that were in there before, but it looks like less.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

and here is how my 50g is looking now. i did a small rescape in here, rearranged a few plants, trimmed some and switched the wood sideways to change it up a bit. i also added a few more fish. i know i need to clean the algea off the glass but i'm probably not going to until i can't see in anymore...lol


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

some more rescaping.... i always want to move things around in there. i can't help myself










50's looking kinda wild









with flash


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm really liking how your tanks have turned out. I have to know something though. What is the really long crinkly leaved plant on the right side of your tank. I have wanted on of those for a while now but can't find any up here.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks noved. that's an aponagoten of some sort. it was labeled aponagoten crispus but that's not what it is. i got it at animalia a long time ago. it was my first aquatic plant. it's really hardy and doesn't require much attention


----------



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

Crypt balansae looks very similar to this one, with the hammered leaves. It is much easier to find than the Apong. species. It will also grow up to be huge like the Apong.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

okay, i looked it up. it's Aponogeton longiplumulosus i think. it starts as a bulb


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> okay, i looked it up. it's Aponogeton longiplumulosus i think. it starts as a bulb


eleminate the blue gravel


----------

